

The Point of No Return: Climate Change Nightmares Are Already Here - cryptoz
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-point-of-no-return-climate-change-nightmares-are-already-here-20150805

======
cryptoz
Hi HN, I think this article is extremely well-written and very important; it
is also extremely relevant to the HN community. I have submitted it many times
this morning, and it always get a lot of votes right away before being flagged
and dropping the end of HN. I think it's being flagged by climate change
deniers trying to suppress discussion of this topic, so I'm trying again.
Thanks.

There need to be more startups working on global climate change adaptation and
mitigation.

~~~
mijustin
Sad to see this story didn't get more legs in this community.

    
    
      There need to be more startups working on global climate change adaptation and mitigation.
    

Totally agree.

